# Awsome weekend in Hopedale



## captnathan (May 2, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Busy weekend down in Hopedale, Just got a chance to sit down and do the weekend fishing report. Saturday started off business as usual with the winds 15 to 20 out of the south. Had the opportunity to fish with Mike, Greg and Brian all from Slidell and a pleasure to fish with. We started the day off in protected water catching a few fish with every stop. As the day progressed and the winds laid down we headed outside only find lots of dirty water and few bites. We ended the day with 45 trout all caught on live croakers with lots released and 8 reds caught on dead shrimp under a cork.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U>Mother?s day smack down<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jay, Janice, Rebecca, and Armin decided to spend their holiday catching fish and having a great time out on the water. The gang had not been out since Katrina and was looking forward to some stretched lines. With the weather looking great we headed toward black Bay but like the day before the farther I headed out the worse the water looked so i turned around and headed back inside until we found clean water and the bite was on. On the first stop we iced a limit. The bite wasn?t super fast but steady. We ended a day with a 100 trout from 12 to 20 inches, and 2 reds. All fish were caught with live croakers and shiners under a cork. What awesome day. The gang was a pleasure to fish with and I know they will remember this Mother?s Day for a long time to come.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The Summer time trout slam is approaching fast and days are getting book up. The trout and reds are showing up and things are starting to get red hot so don?t miss out on this great opportunity. To get your day on the water to have a worry free, no hassle fishing experience give me a call at (985) 285-5014 or visit www.backlashfishingcharters.com for pricing, accommodations directions, and photos. You will be glad you did.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">See you on the water!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt. Nathan Thigpen<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Backlash Fishing Charters L.L.C.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">(985) 285- 5014<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">www.backlashfishingcharters.com


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking good there Nate now if you can just get the wind to lay down some.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

That red was BOOTYFUL! And a nice box of fish to go along with it!


----------

